# Assisted Hatching



## maxi (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Peter,
I'm interested in going for assisted hatching on my next cyle of ICSI (5th).
I have been pregnant twice before once with IUI and the second with ICSI (third cycle). I lost both, the first baby had a chromosone defect and the second was a blited ovum.
The hospital have advised to increase the menagon from 4amps to 5amps for the next cycle but they do not offer assisted hatching meaning I will have to go to a private clinic. I should also mention that my drugs are supplied by my GP and that we're also paying £2000 per cycle. It is an NHS hospital but this way we don't go on the waiting list.
I would just like to know if you think it would be worth trying assisted hatching,
Many thanks.
Maxi,
(I'm 39)


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

maxi said:


> Hi Peter,
> I'm interested in going for assisted hatching on my next cyle of ICSI (5th).
> I have been pregnant twice before once with IUI and the second with ICSI (third cycle). I lost both, the first baby had a chromosone defect and the second was a blited ovum.
> The hospital have advised to increase the menagon from 4amps to 5amps for the next cycle but they do not offer assisted hatching meaning I will have to go to a private clinic. I should also mention that my drugs are supplied by my GP and that we're also paying £2000 per cycle. It is an NHS hospital but this way we don't go on the waiting list.
> ...


There is no real indication here for AH. I would focus more on a good stimulation cycle using the best drugs available such as Gonal F.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

